# Got a new decoy (pics)



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I got a new foxpro jack attack today, do any of you guys have this decoy, and how has it worked for you.






had to use pillows to hold it up.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks alot more easy to carry than my Jack in the Box.

I am thinking of getting one. Do They tie into your caller to be remote controled ????


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks light enough to pack how do you stake it out, is it remote controlled or just on-off switche ? YD didsomething creativeusing a camera style tripod bu then again AZ has lots of rocks though may be right when the ground is frozen. Just a thought.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, The MOJO has a stake to push in the ground that screws into a 1/4-20 ferrule in the bottom of the unit, my old spotter tripod has a 1/4-20 stud on the mounting plate, so I just screwed it into the mojo where the stake is supposed to go. It sets up ina flash and is height adjustable for tall grass and shrubs. It is a bit bulkier and a bit heavier but wheather rocky or frozen it sets up nd most of all it leaves the bottom of my MOJO in one piece.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

It has a metal steak that screws in the bottom of the housing. and it has its own remote control with 2 speeds, or it can be plugged into a aux port on a foxpro and ran that way with the calls remote.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the way the wire is attached to the housing, the wire has a hex shaped male end on it and slides in the female portion and is held by magnets, it holds it good and to take it out, just give it a little tugg. the box said it can be screwed into a tripod.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, it also has another topper that attatches to that liitle spot on the middle of the wire and hangs out to the side, its a little bird looking thing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do like the idea of being able to operate it from the remote, although i'm not sure why. I wouldn't think you would want it off.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree Don, it will probably work better on.


----------

